# Cherry Grove



## bgerv1 (Oct 16, 2014)

Good morning, 

I moved to Cherry Grove about 6 months ago from Connecticut. Ive realized surf fishing is a little different here than most places (structure wise ) I haven't had much luck from the beach and maybe I'm just fishing in the wrong areas. Ive scoped the area out during low tide for drop offs and not much luck. Anyone know where there is good areas off the beach in Cherry grove? I've fished the inlet with lots of success and I'm not much into the pier ( it could get really expensive very quick). 

Thank you,

Brandon


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I could help you. Unfortunately I'm a South End guy. I fish the Garden City Murrells Inlet area


----------



## SPIZZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you tried the mouth of hog inlet at the northern end of cherry grove. Had good luck there just past breakers casting out into ocean in the mouth of inlet, in the wash of breakers/around bars just into the mouth of inlet, and slightly into mouth of inlet where the first small canal meets main channel. Best part of tide cycle for me when I was there was the first 2 hours after tide started to go out.

Tight lines,
SPIZZ


----------

